# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Nëse arsyeja buron nga zoti,  ...?

## Borix

Besimtaret thone se, nder atributet me te spikatura, apo me te vecanta, qe zoti i ka dhene njeriut eshte arsyeja, aftesia per te qene nje qenie racionale. Dhene kjo aftesi teper e vecante, deri me sot ka qene e pamundur qe, me ane te kesaj arme, mendja njerezore te arrije te pranoje (racionalisht) zotin dhe ekzistencen e tij. Pra, eshte e pamundur logjikisht (si rezultat i perdorimit te arsyes) qe te arrihet tek nje qenie e mbinatyrshme, burim i asaj arsyeje. Nese arsyeja buron nga zoti, dhe eshte e pamundur njohja e burimit (zotit) me ane te arsyes, a nuk ju duket ekzistenca e tij nje dukuri kontradiktore me mendjen racionale, dhene pohimi kontradiktor se zoti dhuron arsyen? (Tema nuk ka burime cinicizmi dhe as nuk eshte per ciniket.)

----------


## Borix

> (Tema nuk ka burime cinicizmi dhe as nuk eshte per ciniket.)


Zereni se nuk e thashe fare kete. Jeni te lire te diskutoni...

----------


## brooklyn2007

Arsyeja ka shkallet e saj. Pra ka nje stad qe fillon A>>>B>>>>C>>>>INFINIT (Arsyeja e pafund ne hapesire e kohe, mendim personal). A mund te pretendojme se njeriu ka arritur persoshmerine e tij me te larte per ti dhene pergjigje definitive ceshtjes se egzistences ose jo te ZOTIT?!!!

----------


## Borix

I nderuar brooklyn, me vjen keq qe nuk e ke kuptuar temen. Ju lutem, rilexojeni dhe kuptojeni, mos shkruani pergjigje sporadike.

----------


## brooklyn2007

I nderuar Borix, ndoshta nuk je shpjeguar sa duhet. Megjithate jam ende ne pritje te nje riformulimi te ideve per te nxjerre tezen tuaj ne menyre me te qarte.

----------


## Borix

Gjerat duhen thjeshtesuar, por nuk duhet bere me te thjeshta (shtajni)... Gjithesesi, gabimi ishte i imi - tani e kuptova me qarte mendimin tuaj. Flm.

----------


## Apollyon

Duket si Fjalim i Fatos Nanos, asgje nuk merret vesh!

----------


## AuGuSt_

> Besimtaret thone se, nder atributet me te spikatura, apo me te vecanta, qe zoti i ka dhene njeriut eshte arsyeja, aftesia per te qene nje qenie racionale. Dhene kjo aftesi teper e vecante, deri me sot ka qene e pamundur qe, me ane te kesaj arme, mendja njerezore te arrije te pranoje (racionalisht) zotin dhe ekzistencen e tij. Pra, eshte e pamundur logjikisht (si rezultat i perdorimit te arsyes) qe te arrihet tek nje qenie e mbinatyrshme, burim i asaj arsyeje. Nese arsyeja buron nga zoti, dhe eshte e pamundur njohja e burimit (zotit) me ane te arsyes, a nuk ju duket ekzistenca e tij nje dukuri kontradiktore me mendjen racionale, dhene pohimi kontradiktor se zoti dhuron arsyen? (Tema nuk ka burime cinicizmi dhe as nuk eshte per ciniket.)



 Nese beson ne Dicka te Mbinatyreshme cdo gje eshte rjedhoje e saj dhe aresyeja si rezultat i kesaj llogjike del qe te buroje nga Zoti

----------


## xfiles

Perpara se te mund te flasim mbi "Zotin" duhet te biem dakord se ç'fare quajme Zot, Zoti fetar? nese jo, cili Zot. E them kete sepse dashur pa dashur ç'donjeri prej nesh ketu ka nje koncept te vetin mbi ate qe quan Zot. Mire do ishte te kishim nje pike referimi te perbashket dhe nje model Zoti qe i kenaq te gjithe bashkebiseduesit.

----------


## land

e pamundur logjikisht qe me anen e arsyes te arrijme ne nje qenie te mbinatyrshme,do te thote qe kjo qenie e mbinatyrshme nuk egziston.
askush nuk e ka provuar kurre egzistencen e ketij zoti/ideje absolute/qenie supreme!nese egziston pse nuk shfaqet?pse duhet ne te besojme profetet qe have taken drugs,dhe kalonin ne gjendje trans,truni mbushur plot me alucinacione.por sorprendente eshte se si keto alucinacione u bene baze per besimin e miliarda njerezve...........sipas meje ishin alucinacione te bukura ja pse,i tha detit hapu ai mose/moisiu dhe deti u hap,dhe miliarda budallenj e besojne kete,nji tjeter profet,Jona, u ras ke barku i peshkut per dite me radhe.
ne ditet e sotme,ka plot te çmendur qe besojne se jane Jezu krishti dora vet,te çmendur te tjere qe besojne se jane te perbere prej qelqi.

nietzsche thoshte,ik iher ke pavioni i te çmendurve qe te kuptosh se besimi nuk provon asgje.

----------


## albprofiler

> Besimtaret thone se, nder atributet me te spikatura, apo me te vecanta, qe zoti i ka dhene njeriut eshte arsyeja, aftesia per te qene nje qenie racionale. Dhene kjo aftesi teper e vecante, deri me sot ka qene e pamundur qe, me ane te kesaj arme, mendja njerezore te arrije te pranoje (racionalisht) zotin dhe ekzistencen e tij. Pra, eshte e pamundur logjikisht (si rezultat i perdorimit te arsyes) qe te arrihet tek nje qenie e mbinatyrshme, burim i asaj arsyeje. Nese arsyeja buron nga zoti, dhe eshte e pamundur njohja e burimit (zotit) me ane te arsyes, a nuk ju duket ekzistenca e tij nje dukuri kontradiktore me mendjen racionale, dhene pohimi kontradiktor se zoti dhuron arsyen? (Tema nuk ka burime cinicizmi dhe as nuk eshte per ciniket.)


Vetem dua te pyes se kush e paska caktuar (vene ligj)  se eshte e pamundur qe mendja njerezore ta pranoje Zotin.

E vetmja pergjigje qe do ta pranoja  nga ateistet si te vertet do te ishte se te gjitha pistat (idete) per ksi raste duhet te jene te hapura.

Ende nuk i kemi zbuluar te gjitha , ende nuk dijm gati asgje per trurin ,mendjen shpirtin etj etj. Shumica e njerezve e perdorin vetem 5 deri ne 7 % te trurit te tyre , disa shkenctar te medhaj thuhet se kane arritur ta perdorin trurin e tyre deri ne 15 %.
Ne qofte se ne njerezit dijm aç pak per veten tone atehere eshte shume e veshtire te dijm per gjera edhe ma te medhaja.

Pershendes.

----------


## Borix

> Shumica e njerezve e perdorin vetem 5 deri ne 7 % te trurit te tyre , disa shkenctar te medhaj thuhet se kane arritur ta perdorin trurin e tyre deri ne 15 %.


Mendoj se duhet te azhurnohesh, sepse e ke me te degjuar: http://www.snopes.com/science/stats/10percent.asp. Ne fund ke referencat shkencore ku eshte bazuar permbledhja.

Gjithesesi, eshte e vertete qe duhet mbajtur nje mendje e hapur (rrethi filozofik ne zgjerim). Megjithate, nese thoni se eshte e arsyeshme ekzistenca e zotit (sic thote shumica), atehere ne cilat hapa racionale bazohet ky pohim? Pas kesaj, ne cilet pohime racionale bazohet ekzistenca e zotit? Ne besim?! Besimi nuk eshte pohim racional...

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

> .
>  Pas kesaj, ne cilet pohime racionale bazohet ekzistenca e zotit? Ne besim?! Besimi nuk eshte pohim racional...


Ne radhe te pare komplimente per temen!
Menyra si e keni shtruar e ben shume te denje per tu diskutuar.
Mendoj se pyetja specifike qe ju shtroni,nuk ka nje pergjigje po aq specifike.Cdo lloj pergjgjigje do ju nenshtrohej pyetjeve te tjera.
Do hynim ne te ashtuquajturen "loja e rrethit" ku siperfaqja e rrethit jane gjerat qe dime,dhe perimetri jane pikepytjet tona.Nese ne rrisim siperfaqjen e rrethit(dmth nese rrisim dijet),do rritet edhe perimetri(pyetjet qe do i benim vetes).

Nuk jam besimtar.Edhe pse me beri pershtypje diçka qe tha piktori Gazmend Leka te emisioni "deja vu" te Top Channel,ai tha:Ateistet nuk ekzistoje!Secili nga ne ne momente dobesie i drejtohet zotit.Ne inkoshiencen e pafuqise sone ne perceptojme ekzistencen e nje arbitri.Atehere kur situata na rreshqet nga duart,ne shpresojme qe arbitri i jetes sone te na jete i favorshem.Do ishte e arsyeshme pyetja:Perse nuk jemi perhere racionale,po jemi edhe inkoshient?

Ekzistenca e zotit,per kristianizmit bazohet te deshmite e njerzve!
Ata thone,dhe kane shkruajtur se para 2000 vjetesh ka jetur dikush qe quhej Jesus me historine e tij pas.Ashtu si per muslimanizmin eshte historia e profetit Muhamet.Ne nuk e dime eshte e vertete apo genjeshter.Secili nga ne mbron arsyet e tij,te cilat jane subjektive...sepse do tregoheshim mendjemedhej po te thonim qe jane objektive.
Ka teper pyetje pa pergjigje.Ne s'konceptojme dot madje as:a duhet patjeter qe nje pyetje te kete pergjigje?.Nese dime qe inteligjenca konservohet ne tru,ku konservohet dashuria,urrejtja,zilia,egoizmi,etj?

Ju thoni me te drejte:"Besimi nuk eshte pohim racional".Sepse besimi eshte emocion!Emocionet nuk jane racionale.
Shpesh aventurohem me shoket ne te tilla diskutime,pa arritur kurre ne konkluzione.Bile as vete se kuptoj ne me pelqejne ne te vertete apo jo te tilla diskutime.Joshem dhe frikesohem njekohesisht nga e panjohura!

----------


## albprofiler

> Mendoj se duhet te azhurnohesh, sepse e ke me te degjuar: http://www.snopes.com/science/stats/10percent.asp. Ne fund ke referencat shkencore ku eshte bazuar permbledhja.
> 
> Gjithesesi, eshte e vertete qe duhet mbajtur nje mendje e hapur (rrethi filozofik ne zgjerim). Megjithate, nese thoni se eshte e arsyeshme ekzistenca e zotit (sic thote shumica), atehere ne cilat hapa racionale bazohet ky pohim? Pas kesaj, ne cilet pohime racionale bazohet ekzistenca e zotit? Ne besim?! Besimi nuk eshte pohim racional...


Faleminderit per keshille .

E sheh edhe vete me ate linkun qe e solle se si shkenctaret nuk po vijn dakord me disa gjera shume ma te vogla .

Une e dhash si shembull per tjeterçka ate perqindjen e trurit qe njerezit e perdorin.
Me siguri se nuk eshte e vertet se njerezit e perdorin vetem 5 %apo 7%;
Vete shkenctaret po distancohen nga disa teori te tyre dita dites.

Perqindja se sa e perdorin trurin njerezit dhe cilen pjese te trurit dallon shume nganjehere. Krejt kto mvaren nga shume kushte ku njerezit jetojn dhe rriten pa lane anash edhe gjenet e tyre.

Ti po pyet diçka tjeter tash ; po thua pse eshte e arsyeshme ekzistenca e Zotit.
Mendoj se nuk ka pergjigje te drejte ne kete menyre se si e ke bere pyetjen .

Nuk e di pse po mendojn disa se ne qofte se njeriu mendon racionalisht e gjen se nuk ka zot. Te njejten gje e thojn edhe disa fetare ,tash kush e paska me te drejte.

Nje pjese e fetarve edhe nje pjese e ateistve po i kushtezoni shume gjera ,ose duhet te jete e bardhe ose e zeze se ndryshe nuk ben.
Po mundoheni vetem ta tregoni ate pjesen e juaj pa e pranuar asnjeher palen tjeter.
Jeta eshte shume ma e komplikuar se sa e paraqesin disa shkenctar dhe disa fetar. Kur ja nisim e kuptojm veten tone dhe arsyet e ekzistences tone ne teresi atehere mund te pyesin edhe per tjerat gjera.

Une kam qene ateist , tash jam besimtar por nuk do te thote se une jam besimtar gjithmone 24/7 dhe nuk kam dyshimet e mia njejt sikur ateistet qe dyshojn ne shume gjera se as ata nuk i kane rregulluar te gjitha çeshtjet.

Ne shumica e njerezve gjendemi ne nje zone gri dhe nuk mundemi ti dijm aç leht te gjitha ato pyetje.

Une mendoj se eshte ma racionale te besosh ne Zot se sa te mos besosh.

----------


## land

beso lol sa te dush ti,por kjo nuk provon asgje.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Nese supozojme se zoti ka dhene arsyen nuk eshte aspak paradoks qe pse njeriu me ane te arsyes,nuk provon dot ekzistencen e zotit. 

Kjo fraze supozon ekzistencen e Zotit e duhet ta kuptosh qe Zoti te ka dhene aq arsye sa ti mos te arrish tek ai nepermjet arsyes dhe e ka bere me qellim,sepse ti duhet te arrish zotin nepermjet kultivimit shpirteror e te virtyteve...
Pse e ka bere kete zgjedhje Ai nuk i takon njeriut ta gjykoje,sepse njeriu nuk mund te gjykoje Zotin.

Ceshtja eshte e thjeshte,nepermjet arsyes nuk arrihet provueshmeria e ekzistences si dhe njekohesisht e mosekzistences se Zotit. Kjo do te thote qe arsyeja eshte impotente,prandaj nuk duhet thirrur per te deshmuar ekzistencen apo mosekzistencen e Zotit.
Pra per te shkuar tek Zoti ,pra ekziston apo jo nuk na ngelet asgje pervec ndjenjave e spiritualitetit.

Nese ndjenja e shpirti jot pas nje procesi meditimi per te liruar ndjenjen e shpirtin nga arsyeja,perkohesisht arrijne te mos e perceptojne Zotin ky nuk ekziston e nese e perceptojne pranine e tij(apo te nje qenieje superiore jo thjesht zoti monoteist) atehere ky ekziston.

Per kete arsye njerezit qe kerkojne spiritualitetin shkojne drejt Qenies Siperore ata qe duan materien drejt mohimit te Qenies Siperore e zakonisht perpiqen tu nenshtrojne ndjenjat arsyes e te mohojne ekzistencen e shpirtit edhe tek vetja.

Ceshtja kthehet vetiu ne meditim e merr konturet e : A jane me te dobishme per njeriun Spiritualiteti dhe Qenia Siperore apo nihilizmi materialist ?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Epo sic do thoshin besimtaret... rruga per te Zoti kalon nga zemra... jo nga mendja.

----------


## xfiles

> Nese supozojme se zoti ka dhene arsyen nuk eshte aspak paradoks qe pse njeriu me ane te arsyes,nuk provon dot ekzistencen e zotit. 
> 
> Kjo fraze supozon ekzistencen e Zotit e duhet ta kuptosh qe Zoti te ka dhene aq arsye sa ti mos te arrish tek ai nepermjet arsyes dhe e ka bere me qellim,sepse ti duhet te arrish zotin nepermjet kultivimit shpirteror e te virtyteve...
> Pse e ka bere kete zgjedhje Ai nuk i takon njeriut ta gjykoje,sepse njeriu nuk mund te gjykoje Zotin.
> 
> Ceshtja eshte e thjeshte,nepermjet arsyes nuk arrihet provueshmeria e ekzistences si dhe njekohesisht e mosekzistences se Zotit. Kjo do te thote qe arsyeja eshte impotente,prandaj nuk duhet thirrur per te deshmuar ekzistencen apo mosekzistencen e Zotit.
> Pra per te shkuar tek Zoti ,pra ekziston apo jo nuk na ngelet asgje pervec ndjenjave e spiritualitetit.
> 
> Nese ndjenja e shpirti jot pas nje procesi meditimi per te liruar ndjenjen e shpirtin nga arsyeja,perkohesisht arrijne te mos e perceptojne Zotin ky nuk ekziston e nese e perceptojne pranine e tij(apo te nje qenieje superiore jo thjesht zoti monoteist) atehere ky ekziston.
> ...


jam dakord, e ke shpjeguar shume bukur.

----------


## land

> Nese supozojme se zoti ka dhene arsyen nuk eshte aspak paradoks qe pse njeriu me ane te arsyes,nuk provon dot ekzistencen e zotit. 
> 
> Kjo fraze supozon ekzistencen e Zotit e duhet ta kuptosh qe Zoti te ka dhene aq arsye sa ti mos te arrish tek ai nepermjet arsyes dhe e ka bere me qellim,sepse ti duhet te arrish zotin nepermjet kultivimit shpirteror e te virtyteve...
> Pse e ka bere kete zgjedhje Ai nuk i takon njeriut ta gjykoje,sepse njeriu nuk mund te gjykoje Zotin.
> 
> Ceshtja eshte e thjeshte,nepermjet arsyes nuk arrihet provueshmeria e ekzistences si dhe njekohesisht e mosekzistences se Zotit. Kjo do te thote qe arsyeja eshte impotente,prandaj nuk duhet thirrur per te deshmuar ekzistencen apo mosekzistencen e Zotit.
> Pra per te shkuar tek Zoti ,pra ekziston apo jo nuk na ngelet asgje pervec ndjenjave e spiritualitetit.
> 
> Nese ndjenja e shpirti jot pas nje procesi meditimi per te liruar ndjenjen e shpirtin nga arsyeja,perkohesisht arrijne te mos e perceptojne Zotin ky nuk ekziston e nese e perceptojne pranine e tij(apo te nje qenieje superiore jo thjesht zoti monoteist) atehere ky ekziston.
> ...


o hyllin ja fute kot..............spiritualiteti,ja fut içik lsd kalon ne trans dhe shef zotin,valle a e ke pare me te vertete!!!

----------


## land

ok,ca misticizem,qe e ka qejf hyllini.
nese duam te kuptojme fillimin e gjithshkaje kte nuk mund ta bejme nga nje pikpamje individuale,subjektive, empirike.
nese ne jemi ne bazen e kesaj piramide qe eshte universi,nuk mund te kuptojme kurre kush eshte maja e kesaj piramide.
njeriu ka armen e arsyes,mor ky eshte nje instrument mediacioni,dmth arsyeja funksionon per hapat e metejshem.nese ne perdorim arsyen per te arritur ne majen e piramides qe humbet ne infinit,duhet te shkojme nje hap pas tjetrit,dhe nuk do te arrijme kurre as ne gjysme te rruges per te njohur zotin,substancen hyjnore,dhe infinitin.
por nese arsyeja eshte e pamjaftueshme per te arritur tek zoti,njeriu ka nje arme tjeter ne dispozicion dhe kjo eshte intuita.pra me anen e intuites ne te arrijme ne majen e piramides,zotin.
intelekti,arsyeja nuk arrin kurre tek zoti sepse eshte i perzier me intuiten,keshtu qe kemi nevoje te purifikojme intuiten,tja heqim intelektin,arsyen.
dmth
1-duhet te heqim cdogje qe dime per nje gje,ose ate qe kemi degjuar te thuhet per kte gje,gjithshka qe ne dime nepermjet shqisave nuk na sherben.
2-duhet te heqim nga intelekti çdogje qe dime rastesisht ose empirikisht(ne menyre praktike)
3-duhet te heqim gjithe njohurite shkencore,sepse njohurite shkencore na çojne tek multipliciteti,ndersa ne duam te arrijme tek uniciteti(zoti)

vetem ne fund te ketij procesi te purifikimit ne do te kemi njohurine intuitive te pastert qe permbledh te thjeshten,qe permbledh te gjithen,unicitetin e saj ne menyre evidente dhe te padeshtueshme..........................do gjejme te mesmen e arte te budes.
kete bejne budistet,prandaj ata jane afashinante,por nirvana e tyre,nuk ka asgje te perbashket me zot/jehovah/allahun absurd medioriental.

----------

